# Newly diagnosed



## blablabirdie (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi,

Just wanted to introduce myself. I've been reading thru here and plan to do a lot more reading. This is still quite new, and I'm not sure what to make of everything, but glad to finally have some sort of diagnosis.

My numbers:

Jan 15th TSH 4.9 (.5-3.7)

T4 12 (12-22)

Jan 17 TSH 7.9 (.5-3.7)

T4 13 (12-22)

T3 5.2 (4-6) (don't remember this range exactly, but I think I was in the top third or so.

TPO 320 (<30)

I have started on 50 mg Lev. and will up to 100 in a month and then go for follow-up blood work in a few weeks.

My doctor did not feel I needed to start on meds, as I was still 'normal', and once I start, I probably won't stop. But I said given my family history and my extensive symptoms, I really wanted to try. So here we are.

I have a lot of questions, hope to use this place as a bit of a support since my Doctor does not really seem knowledgable on the subject (I am looking to switch) --- when I asked about my natural iron supplement and taking it with my meds, he told me that was fine. The pharmacist was like 'Uh, no.' I didn't want to get all my answers from the Internet, but I have not found a great doc/nurse to help me out IRL either, which is disappointing.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

blablabirdie said:


> I have started on 50 mg Lev. and will up to 100 in a month and then go for follow-up blood work in a few weeks.


You most definitely need some kind of thyroid medication, but I would really caution against doubling you rmeds within a month. First, doubling your meds can have pretty crummy consequences....you want to make slow, small, incremental changes like trying 75mcgs, then 88mcgs if needed. There are many people who have no thyroid who take 100mcgs, so that's a lot of hormone. But secondly, you really should wait a full six weeks on the 50mcgs, then get lab work, and then make the adjustments based on those results.

Did your doctor suggest an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## blablabirdie (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks, he did not suggest an ultrasound and I did ask about getting a referral to an endocrinologist and he didn't feel it was necessary. But considering I've been going to see him about symptoms that are very probably thyroid related for over a year now, I am thinking it may be time to try a new doctor.

I had not heard that about the meds before, he said as I was young that it was OK to jump up the meds quicker. I was surprised at the dosage considering he seemed to think I was not quite hypo yet and more in the gray zone.

I'm also just weaning off of antidepressants as I transition into this. Before I saw my numbers my doctor just said I was 'borderline' and I was hoping to wait a bit before starting on thyroid meds. But when I saw the numbers, I just figured I needed to go for it, to see if I might actually feel better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Welcome to the board!!

Have you had any or all of the tests listed above?

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## blablabirdie (Feb 4, 2015)

Andros said:


> SUGGESTED TESTS
> TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.
> 
> You can look this stuff up here and more.........
> ...


Thanks! That is helpful. Hard to know where to look for good info.

I've had some of those tests (TPO, Free T4, Free T3, TSH), but no ultrasound. The doctor hasn't even felt my thyroid.

But I do have a family history of hypothyroidism and diabetes type I which I think also increases the likelihood. To be honest, I'm not sure where to ask about the ultrasound, since my doctor 'pooh-poohed an endocrinologist referral, but I will try again....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Demand an ultra-sound. Mention the word "cancer!" Let us know!

This is a sin; you would think that a good doctor would run as many tests as possible to put the patient either at ease or on a good pathway to medical intervention.

Many hugs,


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

Your antibodies are really high. I just met with an Endo for the first time today and here's what he told me:

Having antibodies means that you have Hashimoto's. Period. Also, he said the normal ranges on labs are crap. I'm technically normal for TSH but says he wants my TSH at 1.0. It's currently at 2.9. My antibodies are at 165 (range is 0-35)

I have horrible symptoms. Just about all of them. I've gained 20 pounds in the past year. Severe fatigue. Constantly sick. Hoarse voice. Significant body temperature fluctuations. Irritable and "flat" feeling...the whole deal.

I was prescribed both Synthroid and Cytomel. My Endo believes that you need both and said that Armour (which contains both) is too difficult to get right because you have to raise or lower both when you changes dosage. He prefers the control of having them separate. I am starting on a very low dosage 25mcg Synthroid and 7.5 mcg Cytomel.

I'm still VERY new to this but this is the top Endo in Seattle and he's been in the biz for 35 years. My whole family sees him.

Good luck and I hope you find a doctor that is up to date on how to treat this!

Take care.


----------



## blablabirdie (Feb 4, 2015)

sivies said:


> Your antibodies are really high. I just met with an Endo for the first time today and here's what he told me:
> 
> Having antibodies means that you have Hashimoto's. Period. Also, he said the normal ranges on labs are crap. I'm technically normal for TSH but says he wants my TSH at 1.0. It's currently at 2.9. My antibodies are at 165 (range is 0-35)
> 
> ...


Thanks. Sorry to hear you are struggling as well. I'm going to wait to see what my test results are now that I am on lev. and then will go from there. I am feeling a bit better, so I'm holding on to that for the moment. I hope you also start to feel better soon.


----------

